
Venezuela Is Secretly Exporting Millions of Barrels of Oil - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-14/secret-ships-boost-venezuelan-oil-exports-despite-u-s-sanctions
======
sarcasmatwork
Not pay walled: [https://finance.yahoo.com/news/venezuela-secretly-
exporting-...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/venezuela-secretly-exporting-
millions-barrels-135028978.html)

